# APR Presents the C7.5 RS6/RS7 4.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the C7.5 RS6 & RS7 4.0 TFSI V8. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU. APR’s EMCS functionality puts the control of the engine’s operation at your fingertips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to the OEM ECU.

The ECU’s MED 17 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR's Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque across the entire power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases boost pressure, optimizes ignition timing, cam timing, lambda and more to produce higher output!

APR’s ECU Upgrades provides an excellent leap in horsepower and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. This results in an exciting and powerful upgrade, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 667 HP/626 FT-LBS on 93 (R+M)/2 octane and up to 691 HP/684 FT-LBS on 104 (R+M)/2 octane race fuel. As much as +127 HP and +185 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band!

*Acceleration Enhancements:*








Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*








APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

*Speed Limiter:*








APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.

*Left Foot Braking:*








APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.


*Power Output*










More Octanes and Graphs on our site!


*APR EMCS Programs and Features*

APR’s EMCS, Enhanced Modular Chipping System, brings selectable programs and features to your factory ECU, all without the need to purchase external hardware. Others have attempted to imitate EMCS with external switching devices that only replace or multiply portions of a "base" calibration. However, EMCS has the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data, giving each map a complete set of calibration changes. APR’s EMCS features and programs modes are activated via your OEM cruise control buttons. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal.


*Program Switching:*








Program switching allows the user to cycle through up to four different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.

*Stock Mode:*








By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reset to the factory calibration. The engine will run as it did before purchasing APR software.

*APR Performance Modes:*








APR's octane-specific calibrations are available for various premium and race fuels around the world. Each performance mode is a completely new calibration, altered specifically for the characteristics of the fuel quality selected.

*Valet Mode:*








APR's Valet Mode protects your vehicle from becoming an expensive toy for unauthorized individuals. By enabling Valet Mode, the vehicle's performance is extremely limited.

*Fault Code Erase:*








Fault code erase allows the user to erase and reset engine related trouble codes and ECU adaptation data without using a specialty tool.

*Security Lockout:*








Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Anti-Theft:*








When activated, Anti-Theft prevents the engine from starting even if the factory key is used. The vehicle will be completely immobilized until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*APR Mobile*

APR Mobile is a simple yet powerful tool designed to enhance the APR tuning experience.






APR Mobile installs on smart phones, tablets and other devices and provides a wireless connection to the vehicle’s engine control unit or ECU. Once connected, the device can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates not found on other commercially available tools. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.

To learn more about APR Mobile, please visit our product page.

*The APR Development Difference*


*APR DirectPort Programming:*








APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR ECU Explorer:*








APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU with far more variables logged at once, at very high data rates.

*APR ECU Composer:*








APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR ECU Assembly:*








APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

*Application Guide*

C7.5 Audi RS6 and RS7 4.0 TFSI

$2999

IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Program Switching: A fully loaded ECU includes up to 4 program modes (stock mode, performance modes, valet, etc), as well as fault code erase, security lockout and anti-theft depending on availability and ECU compatibility.
- Availability and ECU Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known.

*How to purchase*

*Visit a Dealer*








Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.


*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------

